# What comes after Interceptor? :(



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone! It's been awhile since I've been on, but am hoping for some advice...

Since Interceptor is gone, what are you using for heartworm preventative for your pups UNDER 5 pounds?

Thanks


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd also like to know the other options as we use Interceptor too!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I took Bella to the vet's on the 18th, I spoke to my vet about the new options.
He showed me a new tablet, called Triflex or something similar(sorry my memory 
is horrible). I can call him and ask. ....ok I just called! I was wrong, lol, it's called
*Trifexis*. It costs more than Advantage Multi. It's similar to Sentinel(which is
made by same folks as Interceptor and is no longer available).



"Trifexis is a once-monthly tablet that kills fleas, prevents heartworm disease
and treats and controls adult hookworm, roundworm and whipworm infections."


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

My vet carries Interceptor and has been getting it back in for a long time now.... In fact, all vets in my area have been getting it in for a while now.

I use it but I'm thinking about switching because I personally don't like using things that protect against a bunch of other crap.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Marie, you are not concerned about internal parasites?


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Nah, Onyx is an indoor dog and due to the law, she's never outside without a leash so she never really has any chance to ingest anything that may have worm eggs. Plus she's not a poop eater.

If she does so happen to get any parasites, I'd much rather have a fecal test done every so often and treat when she has them. I don't like to treat for something my dog doesn't have just for "in case" It's like me taking antibiotics monthly just incase I ever get an infection. That's just the way I feel about it 

I personally believe a healthy dog can handle and rid themselves of parasites. In the five years I've had Onyx, she has never once came up parasite positive so I just don't think it necessary.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, Trifexis is great, but not for dogs under 5 pounds. It is a combo of the interceptor and comfortis (flea preventative). That is what I would use if Ziggy wasn't 3 1/2 pounds. But he is my small boy and I need to decide (fast) what I am changing him to. We are due the end of the week---yikes! I was under the impression that Trifexis was coming out in a new smaller weight class, but was corrected today that that is not the case. So sad to bad

So....what are you all using

And has anyone used the Heartguard for an under 5 pound dog? Thanks!!

Oh, sorry....forgot to mention....also found out that there is no new supply for interceptor out yet. Any that a vet might have has been out before the plant shut down. And there is no confirmation yet (from the drug companies press release) that it will be available. The Sentinel is a bigger revenue for them so it might be available in 2013.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

If I remember right, I THINK Tracy uses Heartgard for Brody who is like 5lbs

Heartgard claims to be safe for 1-25lb dogs. I remember reading something on how much would be an overdose and it was a lot so it probably is fine. A Google search would probably give you the overdose amount of ivermectin (stuff in heartgard).


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I gave Toby heartguard at 3.5 lbs and he was fine. Now, I use Trifexis because he is over 5 lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i use heartgaurd every 45 days. Latte only weighs 3 pounds and 2 ounces. my Vet said it would be fine and i really trust him. i think he's the best around. She's been taking it all season with no problems

( it may be heartgaurd plus... i'm not sure but either heartgaurd or heartgaurd plus.)
and all my girls love it. its like they are getting something really special and they eat it right up


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Percy is 9lbs so I don't have this problem... but has anyone ever asked their vet if they could break the Trifexis tablet in half for a very small dog? I prefer the active ingredient of Interceptor/Trifexis (milbemycin oxime) over Heartguard (Ivermectin).


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

BlueJax said:


> Percy is 9lbs so I don't have this problem... but has anyone ever asked their vet if they could break the Trifexis tablet in half for a very small dog? I prefer the active ingredient of Interceptor/Trifexis (milbemycin oxime) over Heartguard (Ivermectin).


Yes, and my vet said no. The active ingredients aren't spread throughout the pill evenly, so there is no way of getting an accurate split.  I too like the milbemycin oxide, 1 because it worked for me and 2 because it covers all the worms but tape (and mine need whipworm protection as they like to eat dirt if given the chance--lol!)


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I would love to know this since Lady gets Trifexis and is 5.5 pounds. It seems logical that half a tablet could be given to small dogs. The stuff is pricey and a half tablet would suits my wallet too!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Crap (-: 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

elaina said:


> i use heartgaurd every 45 days. Latte only weighs 3 pounds and 2 ounces. my Vet said it would be fine and i really trust him. i think he's the best around. She's been taking it all season with no problems
> 
> ( it may be heartgaurd plus... i'm not sure but either heartgaurd or heartgaurd plus.)
> and all my girls love it. its like they are getting something really special and they eat it right up





pupluv168 said:


> I gave Toby heartguard at 3.5 lbs and he was fine. Now, I use Trifexis because he is over 5 lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


Thanks ladies, it looks like Heartguard is going to have to fit the bill for now anyway. My options are limited. I am a "nervous nellie" when trying new thing on my little ones and tend to to TONS of research and question anyone with experience that I can! Just hearing that your small Chi's do/did ok on it helps ease my mind!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I used heartguard plus on Star, she's only 2.5 lbs. No problems so far and she actually liked eating it.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Crap (-:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


LOL yes, double crap


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Mel's chi's said:


> Yes, and my vet said no. The active ingredients aren't spread throughout the pill evenly, so there is no way of getting an accurate split.  I too like the milbemycin oxide, 1 because it worked for me and 2 because it covers all the worms but tape (and mine need whipworm protection as they like to eat dirt if given the chance--lol!)


Oh I see, good to know.

It's really too bad they can't make a tablet for under 5lbs.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Onyx said:


> Nah, Onyx is an indoor dog and due to the law, she's never outside without a leash so she never really has any chance to ingest anything that may have worm eggs. Plus she's not a poop eater.
> 
> If she does so happen to get any parasites, I'd much rather have a fecal test done every so often and treat when she has them. I don't like to treat for something my dog doesn't have just for "in case" It's like me taking antibiotics monthly just incase I ever get an infection. That's just the way I feel about it
> 
> I personally believe a healthy dog can handle and rid themselves of parasites. In the five years I've had Onyx, she has never once came up parasite positive so I just don't think it necessary.


i feel the same way you do only that i have yet to find one that only covers heartworms plus my girls are also inside dogs have never had parasites either.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I took Bella to the vet's on the 18th, I spoke to my vet about the new options.
> He showed me a new tablet, called Triflex or something similar(sorry my memory
> is horrible). I can call him and ask. ....ok I just called! I was wrong, lol, it's called
> *Trifexis*. It costs more than Advantage Multi. It's similar to Sentinel(which is
> ...


I use Trifexis for my dogs and the clinic I work at sells it. We actually had a meeting with the company today. Trifexis contains the same ingredient in Interceptor and spinosad, which kills adult fleas. Spinosad is a chemical also used to kill head lice in humans, and is a pesticide used on organic crops. IMO it is really safe. I use it for my two and I am really happy with it.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

BlueJax said:


> Oh I see, good to know.
> 
> It's really too bad they can't make a tablet for under 5lbs.


They recently released a new size of Comfortis that is good for dogs under 5 lbs, maybe they will soon do Trifexis since it is the same company.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Missy! Good to know.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

We use Revolution. There's one for 1-5 lbs we use on Pepper.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

princess_ella said:


> i feel the same way you do only that i have yet to find one that only covers heartworms plus my girls are also inside dogs have never had parasites either.


Yea it sucks. The only one I know of that only covers heartworm is Heartgard original, not plus. It can be hard to find though. I found it at a vet near me but I already have a vet I love so I have to pay double the price. They make you pay an examine fee and heartworm test just to get because they won't except a prescription from anyone else :roll:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i was told to give her half in the morning and the other half later on that day to see if she can tolerate the beef in the interceptor i think i am going to try natural repellent instead i used one and she was fine with it.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi good news reading all this i havent had my buster on anything because i was worried about the harsh chemical but after reading that yall use it on your tinies then im thinking ill try it also thanks chih forum for educating me on something so important


----------

